# red rash around mouth?



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

My 2 1/2 year old has had this blochy, dry red rash around her mouth that his been coming & going at different times during the day, for about 10 days. It looks better at times, then it's redder and more prominent. It doesn't seem to be bothering her, but I can't figure it out. I put an organic cream that's wonderful for sensitive skin and has always been wonderful for a variety of skin problems, but it burned her rash and made her cry. Nothing new in her diet or no new products that I can think of. She has no oher symptoms of anything wrong. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Is it really dry and flaky? Not that I have any answers, but dd has had a spot under her lip that gets really splotchy and dry, especially in the winter. We just keep putting Weleda calendula cream on it, but it's been there for a long time. I'm wondering what other people have to say. I'm starting to wonder if maybe she's allergic to something. If she is, that's her only symptom I've noticed, but it does seem strange. It seems to be irritated by food that gets on her face when she eats, especially tomato sauce.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Does she use a soother? Or maybe she has started to lick or lips or suck on them?


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

It's not super dry & flaky, but it seems very slightly dry. I guess this is why the lotion burns her.

I've read about tomato prodcuts causing a rash, so you might be right about your child's rash. We haven't had spaghetti in a couple of weeks, which is the only tomato product mine will eat....


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My DD had this for a while...I started putting California Baby Calendula on it and it went away. She had it on her lower back too...


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
Does she use a soother? Or maybe she has started to lick or lips or suck on them?

What's a soother? A pacifier? No, she has never used one. I've not caught her licking her lips. It's on the sides of her mouth, not touching it though, and going up a few inches on both sides...


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

My ds gets a rash around his mouth from time to time - it always happens right after he eats, so I think it's just from food getting on his sensitive skin. He's been tested for allergies but he gets it from food he's not even allergic too - tomato sauce is one culprit, undoubtedly. It goes away on it's own after a day or so and it doesn't seem to bother him at all, so we haven't done anything about it.

Sorry, that probably wasn't much help.







Just thought I would share my experience.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

My dd gets that from tomato sauce and strawberry jam. My guess is that it is just sensitive skin reacting to an acidic food. I put hydrocortizone cream on it at night and it makes it go away.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I heard from my pediatrician that there is something going around that causes a rash like you describe, so that's another possibility as well.

Edited to add: By "something" I meant a virus. I realize I wasn't very specific initially.


----------

